# 32 MB Memory card



## Paul L. (Oct 23, 2010)

I've read somewhere of someone buying 32 MB for his digital camera, and just putting it with his RRP paperwork. Where do I purchase 32 mb memory cards in bulk?
Thanks


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Try Amazon?


----------



## Paul L. (Oct 23, 2010)

That was the first place I looked.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

32MB? Fleabay, all day long.

The 90's called. They want their technology back. :laughing:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Costco or Sam's club. But they won't be 32mb. More like 1 or more gigs. When I bought my first 1 gb card I had to get a cashier to unlock the anti theft device. Now they sell them at the check out line at grocery stores for less than 10 dollars.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JustaFramer said:


> Costco or Sam's club. But they won't be 32mb. More like 1 or more gigs. When I bought my first 1 gb card I had to get a cashier to unlock the anti theft device. Now they sell them at the check out line at grocery stores for less than 10 dollars.



Some older digital cameras either just can't use all of 1gig, or else they will not recognize a card over a certain size.


----------



## y.painting (Nov 12, 2009)

I think you mean 32 *GB*

Here are a couple for ya.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Sounds like you're looking for a 32 "GB" card, not MB. You can store a lot of pictures on there, you should NOT need a bunch.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I would think you could store ten's of thousands of pictures on a 32gb card.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JumboJack said:


> I would think you could store ten's of thousands of pictures on a 32gb card.



Depends on the MP of the camera.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

480sparky said:


> Some older digital cameras either just can't use all of 1gig, or else they will not recognize a card over a certain size.


:laughing: Not that I want to talk **** but if you are using a camera that is that old it's time to upgrade. A camera that old is what crayola sells to kids. Like my son has. Yes in 1999 that camera cost 500 or more dollars today that technology is selling in the toy isle for under 20 bucks. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JustaFramer said:


> :laughing: Not that I want to talk **** but if you are using a camera that is that old it's time to upgrade. A camera that old is what crayola sells to kids. Like my son has. Yes in 1999 that camera cost 500 or more dollars today that technology is selling in the toy isle for under 20 bucks. :laughing:



I kid you not, I know of a builder who still uses his _Mavica_.


----------



## Paul L. (Oct 23, 2010)

No, I meant a 32 MB not GB. I was thinking of using just one card for each job documenting lead safety procedures and putting it in with the rest of the RRP paperwork.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Paul L. said:


> No, I meant a 32 MB not GB. I was thinking of using just one card for each job documenting lead safety procedures and putting it in with the rest of the RRP paperwork.



That sounds like a great idea. But 1 gig cards are under ten bucks. A 32 mb card cost about the same. Try the secondary market like ebay and amazon if you want those. They are not that popular anymore. http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Secure-Digital-Flash-Memory/dp/B003UI9IH0

The shipping is 6 bucks for the 6 dollar card. :blink: I suggest costco or sam's club and not worry about the storage capacity. Unless your camera is limited on sd card capacity.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Paul L. said:


> No, I meant a 32 MB not GB. I was thinking of using just one card for each job documenting lead safety procedures and putting it in with the rest of the RRP paperwork.



Burn 'em on to a CD. They're about 20¢ each.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

480sparky said:


> I kid you not, I know of a builder who still uses his _Mavica_.



I had to look that one up. It use's 3.5 floppy's :laughing: It reminded me of my Kodiak digital I bought back then. A big tank that had 8 or 16mb of storage with optional area to plug in a 32 mb card the size of a matchbox car. Also had to connect to the pc with a parallel port. :laughing:


----------



## y.painting (Nov 12, 2009)

Paul L. said:


> No, I meant a 32 MB not GB. I was thinking of using just one card for each job documenting lead safety procedures and putting it in with the rest of the RRP paperwork.


CDs are a better option in this case. Much cheaper and easier to handle. And less prone to get lost in the shuffle than a tiny SD card. And if you ever need to look at those photos, most computers will have a CD drive but for the card, you'll need to either go through your camera each time or have a card reader.

You should also have separate folders for each job on the computer and all of that backed up to an external hard drive. This might sound like an overkill, but I've had 2 hard-drives fail on my in the past.


----------



## y.painting (Nov 12, 2009)

If you really want to go the card route, you should get them in lots from ebay.

Here's a lot for fifty 32mb cards for $107 + 20 shipping.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

If you want a 32 MB, you may have to go to antique shop and pay a premium.

Just buy a larger capacity and store a number (or a few hundred) jobs on that card. Give it a number and make a backup on another card for sefety. The in the job file, note the number on the card that you have decided on.

This also eliminates the possibility of you giving copies of photos to customers, since they can be used against you if a problem comes up later.

Check to see what capacity you can effectively use in your camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

y.painting said:


> CDs are a better option in this case. Much cheaper and easier to handle. And less prone to get lost in the shuffle than a tiny SD card. And if you ever need to look at those photos, most computers will have a CD drive but for the card, you'll need to either go through your camera each time or have a card reader.
> 
> You should also have separate folders for each job on the computer and all of that backed up to an external hard drive. This might sound like an overkill, but I've had 2 hard-drives fail on my in the past.



That's what I do. Create a file folder on the computer for every job. Every invoice, statement, photo, .pdf, spreadsheet, .doc, whatever, goes into that file. Sometimes, I create subdirectories for larger jobs to keep things separate. It all gets backed up on an external 1tb hard drive every other week, then a month from now it gets backed up onto a _different_ 1tb external drive. (I alternate external drives for backing up. If my computer and one external drive both fail simultaneously, _at worst_ I'm only missing the past month. :thumbsup


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

y.painting said:


> CDs are a better option in this case. Much cheaper and easier to handle. And less prone to get lost in the shuffle than a tiny SD card. And if you ever need to look at those photos, most computers will have a CD drive but for the card, you'll need to either go through your camera each time or have a card reader.



You and Sparky with your antique technology. My three year old antique P4 box has card readers build in for 4 or 5 different cards including said kodiak. My laptop has a SD slot. I can't wait till computers get rid of those parallel ports for USB. :whistling

This is when you know it's time to upgrade your rig. When it still has a slot for floppy disks. :w00t:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

JustaFramer said:


> This is when you know it's time to upgrade your rig. When it still has a slot for floppy disks. :w00t:


So you are saying it is time to get rid of that Commodore 64 I'm using?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JustaFramer said:


> You and Sparky with your antique technology. My three year old antique P4 box has card readers build in for 4 or 5 different cards including said kodiak. My laptop has a SD slot. I can't wait till computers get rid of those parallel ports for USB. :whistling
> 
> This is when you know it's time to upgrade your rig. When it still has a slot for floppy disks. :w00t:


Can your PS4 read SDHC or SDXC?

Who says I don't have a 16-in-1 card reader on my computer?

EVERY computer will have a CD. Not everyone can read every card out there. Not every memory card is an SD.

And I'll keep my 3.5 drive, thank you. I still have use for it.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

CookeCarpentry said:


> So you are saying it is time to get rid of that Commodore 64 I'm using?


No you can keep that. That means you are a connoisseur. PC boxes are well pretty much junk after MS quits writing Windblows OS's that will work on them. 
Well unless one wants to turn them into a file server or get a few more desktop years with a linux flavor.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

480sparky said:


> Can your PS4 read SDHC or SDXC?
> 
> Who says I don't have a 16-in-1 card reader on my computer?
> 
> ...


I don't know never tried. I told you it's antique.
I am getting ready to junk my P4 for a AMD quad core. Would like a 6 core processor just don't have the funds.


----------



## y.painting (Nov 12, 2009)

JustaFramer said:


> You and Sparky with your antique technology. My three year old antique P4 box has card readers build in for 4 or 5 different cards including said kodiak. My laptop has a SD slot. I can't wait till computers get rid of those parallel ports for USB. :whistling
> 
> This is when you know it's time to upgrade your rig. When it still has a slot for floppy disks. :w00t:


Hehe. Actually I'm just suggesting that the OP use CDs instead of SD cards if he is dead set on keeping the pictures on a separate medium for each job.

The best and most convenient (and "non-antique") way to do it is to just have them on a backed up hard-drive (RAID it for extra safety if you wish) in separate folders. I don't think that keeping 150 separate SD cards from every single RRP job for multiple years is either convenient or particularly "non-antique"


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

y.painting said:


> Hehe. Actually I'm just suggesting that the OP use CDs instead of SD cards if he is dead set on keeping the pictures on a separate medium for each job.
> 
> The best and most convenient (and "non-antique") way to do it is to just have them on a backed up hard-drive (RAID it for extra safety if you wish) in separate folders. I don't think that keeping 150 separate SD cards from every single RRP job for multiple years is either convenient or particularly "non-antique"


You're right Paul needs to set up a file server. That would be the most economical way. Now that old PIII in the attic can get a new lease on life with a linux server distro.


----------

